# For those who love the high milk diet!



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

http://www.infinityfitness.com/articles/video.htm

Watch the 4th video, around the ten minute mark

All the other video's are also great. :thumbup1:


----------



## tom_91 (Jul 7, 2009)

By third vid do you mean "How to Stop Fat Cell Growth and Multiplication!" ? ? because thats only 3 mins ish long


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

Good link Con

Reps for that, will have a good watch later


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Not sure which video you mean, any chance you could just give us a run down?


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Syko said:


> Good link Con
> 
> Reps for that, will have a good watch later


 :beer:



MarkFranco said:


> Not sure which video you mean, any chance you could just give us a run down?


 4th video bud.

Basic run down......normal milk that has been homogenized (sp) will kill your cholesterol levels in a negative way and your fat cells will end up holding tons of toxins. Now raw organic milk is superb:thumbup1:


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

This one :thumbup1:



> Dr. Serrano describes different types of dietary fat and how toxins stored in cells slow down fat loss. Why low calorie eating and daily steady state cardio will increase fat storage


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Lois_Lane said:


> :beer:
> 
> 4th video bud.
> 
> Basic run down......normal milk that has been homogenized (sp) will kill your cholesterol levels in a negative way and your fat cells will end up holding tons of toxins. Now raw organic milk is superb:thumbup1:


Yeah watching it now, time to buy some organic milk then :thumb:


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

MarkFranco said:


> Yeah watching it now, time to buy some organic milk then :thumb:


 I drink lots of organic raw milk, big fan

Dr. Serrano is imo the best person to listen to regarding nutrition.


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

He does tend to 'ham' it up a bit though


----------



## tom_91 (Jul 7, 2009)

hmmm raw milk? similar taste to normal milk ?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

gettin raw milk is a ball ache in the uk


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> :beer:
> 
> 4th video bud.
> 
> Basic run down......normal milk that has been homogenized (sp) will kill your cholesterol levels in a negative way and your fat cells will end up holding tons of toxins. Now raw organic milk is superb:thumbup1:


@ Con.

A while back I made a thread not directly linked about this but indirect. I believe normal milk causes hormone inbalances, because I tested by intaking a lot of milk in my diet and low and behold ultra oily skin and spots. Now when I stopped the milk it went away. There sites to back up evidence on this as well as studys due to hormones in them.

For this reason I stay away from milk. I don't drink any type of milk anyway.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Reps to Dr. Serrano :thumb:


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

SK-XO said:


> @ Con.
> 
> A while back I made a thread not directly linked about this but indirect. I believe normal milk causes hormone inbalances, because I tested by intaking a lot of milk in my diet and low and behold ultra oily skin and spots. Now when I stopped the milk it went away. There sites to back up evidence on this as well as studys due to hormones in them.
> 
> For this reason I stay away from milk. I don't drink any type of milk anyway.


 :beer: Having talked to you many times about nutrition i am always glad to see you don't just blindly follow the nonsense most people post about nutrition. Years ago the bb's in my home town told me when dieting all you eat is white rice, chicken and broccoli i knew that was nonsense right away.....its not good to follow the pack

I just wish people put a little research in before drinking 3-5 liters of regular milk per day because a bit of fat gain is the least of your worries.

Raw milk tastes great.

As Hilly said its hard to get in the UK so IMO just don't drink milk....


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> :beer: Having talked to you many times about nutrition i am always glad to see you don't just blindly follow the nonsense most people post about nutrition. Years ago the bb's in my home town told me when dieting all you eat is white rice, chicken and broccoli i knew that was nonsense right away.....its not good to follow the pack
> 
> I just wish people put a little research in before drinking 3-5 liters of regular milk per day because a bit of fat gain is the least of your worries.
> 
> ...


Pretty much, best way to be though lol. Thats why I ask you for a lot of advice con as you look into things in great detail and examine the health aspect etc. Rather then just yeah take this and that throw that in to see what happens lol.


----------



## benicillin (Feb 28, 2010)

hilly said:


> gettin raw milk is a ball ache in the uk


was gonna say, never even heard of it being sold here :confused1:


----------



## D92 (Aug 25, 2010)

my local butcher stocks it, ive never bought it but i might give it a try now


----------



## danchubbz (Sep 28, 2006)

so it has to be raw organic milk, as in the organic milk from the superstore won't do?

Lived on a dairy farm for the first 18 years of my life so raw milk a plenty, sooo creamy though, not so good for calorie counters!


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Guys, I'm with Con that people shouldnt follow the pack, BUT dont also to be too quick to jump ship and start drinking milk that could potentially do you alot more harm than the stuff in the supermarkets.

There are alot of intelligent people who go against raw milk and have some very good reasons. Make sure you understand the difference and know what your drinking


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

Maasai said:


> Where would you get untouched true organic produce?


Lidl:lol:


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

phys sam said:


> Lidl:lol:


aldi sell good milk,pure or sumin??this milk thing is bollox anyway

ive drunk millions of gallons of the stuff,done me no harm. :thumb:


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Great vid :thumbup1:

I haven't had milk in about 3 years due to the amount of sh1t in it


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

I read something a while ago and can't find it now. It was suggesting that milk had a negative affect on cancer patients undergoing treatment, and could be very carcinogenic.


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

hilly said:


> gettin raw milk is a ball ache in the uk


please your said that because I didn't even know what it was

:thumb:


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

mal said:


> aldi sell good milk,pure or sumin??this milk thing is bollox anyway
> 
> ive drunk millions of gallons of the stuff,done me no harm. :thumb:


mooooooo


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

martin brown said:


> Guys, I'm with Con that people shouldnt follow the pack, BUT dont also to be too quick to jump ship and start drinking milk that could potentially do you alot more harm than the stuff in the supermarkets.
> 
> There are alot of intelligent people who go against raw milk and have some very good reasons. Make sure you understand the difference and know what your drinking


 Great post Martin.

Totally agree, there is a reason that raw milk is illegal in many places as there are different dangers with it.

My point was not so much go and drink tons of raw milk but rather think long term. Just because you gain 10lb of muscle and 10lb of fat does not mean that's the end of the story. What the fat contains as far as toxins is a different story. Plus then when you have to diet you are in a world of trouble as those toxins will be released right back into the blood stream.

Which is why i believe the very obese who have got there eating the really bad foods would be better off just having all the crap liposuctioned off them instead of going through that toxic phase.

Plus there are lots of great other videos on there, at least i like them not everyones cup of tea i am certain



mal said:


> aldi sell good milk,pure or sumin??this milk thing is bollox anyway
> 
> ive drunk millions of gallons of the stuff,done me no harm. :thumb:


 So you have had your fat cells tested for toxins? Some how i wager the answer to be no

I suppose though if you have had your lipids tested while drinking tons of regular milk and the ldl were in the normal range then you are right at least for you personally.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2010)

People don't realise the body is very effective at flushing out toxins, it doesn't readily store them. people are obsessed with the idea that the body is full of toxins when in reality it's not.

Entire industries based on detoxifying ourselves, thats what our liver and kidneys are for..and they do it better than any herbs, poultices, patch or foot bath ever will.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2010)

also cholesterol readings are completely subjective.

I know a vegetarian with high cholesterol and his meat eating fat wife has low cholesterol, giving people a set number and medicating anyone over that cholesterol level is like medicating anyone over 5'5 for gigantism because a bunch of scientists decided thats the cut off for normal height. Its crap science


----------



## danchubbz (Sep 28, 2006)

To Lois lane,

off-topic what does the guy mean by "MS" and "MR" when he's talking about supps!?!?


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

hilly said:


> gettin raw milk is a ball ache in the uk


and bloody expensive


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> :beer: Having talked to you many times about nutrition i am always glad to see you don't just blindly follow the nonsense most people post about nutrition. Years ago the bb's in my home town told me when dieting all you eat is white rice, chicken and broccoli i knew that was nonsense right away.....its not good to follow the pack
> 
> I just wish people put a little research in before drinking 3-5 liters of regular milk per day because a bit of fat gain is the least of your worries.
> 
> ...


The secret to success is............

Observe the masses, then do the opposite!


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

B|GJOE said:


> The secret to success is............
> 
> Observe the masses, then do the opposite!


 :thumb: nice to see you back


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm bloody skint at the moment so whole milk is my No.1 source of calories and protein.

I drink about 4.5 litres a day right now. But then again I've been drinking litres of the stuff every day for the past year and I'm still alive, healthy and have a visible 4 pack.

Scare-mongering much?


----------

